# Feeding?



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello,

It would interest me what is fed. 
I seldom read if anyone still goes to the pond and water fleas collected for its fish. 
It is usually written by frozen food, granules, flakes. (Very good products!). 
Also food culture, Grindal, white worms, brine shrimp. Become living Cironomus fed, supplied by Singapore? 
Will also Tubifex fed?
I want to have this information, because I think, where does Ichthyophtirius over again.
So far I have believed it came from the carp pond. But it has to come from where else. 
I had the earlier. (60 ', 70', 80 '). But since I have grown more fish and the tanks were mostly overstaffed. Since my reboot (07) I did not have it. 
I feed but still alive.

Greetings


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

IMO live foods are great. I feed frozen bloodworms, but I thaw and rinse them before. I also feed some flake, and algae eater tabs once in a while, depends on the fish. I would love more info on what is best for feeding my fish.


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

I feed my fish flake food every other day alternating with shrimp pellets and frozen bloodworms.


----------



## mkg_aquarium (Apr 5, 2014)

I feed freeze dried blood worms only. Once a day in the morning. That's just about it. I used to feed them pellet food but since I've started the blood worms diet the fish won't eat pellets any more! They just ignore.

I don't feed anything else. The fish seem to be doing just fine munching on what I give. Well most of them at least !!


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

chenowethpm said:


> IMO live foods are great. I feed frozen bloodworms, but I thaw and rinse them before. I also feed some flake, and algae eater tabs once in a while, depends on the fish. I would love more info on what is best for feeding my fish.


What is best depends on what it is for species of fish.
I always had killifish. Since only live to be fed. But livebearers will not only get live food, but also from time to pellet. These need some herbal substance.
Who wants to breed, feed tetras, barbs, cichlids usually live.
The time for the rearing is shorter.
It is important that always feed pressure is there. If I approach to the pelvis, must all fish in the corner swarm wherever it is fed. The fleas must all be eaten there, and can not propagate in the pool. After a quarter of an hour everything must be gone.
Thus, the fish stay healthy and clean the basin long. But it must be naturally fed regularly. Not much.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

mkg_aquarium said:


> I feed freeze dried blood worms only. Once a day in the morning. That's just about it. I used to feed them pellet food but since I've started the blood worms diet the fish won't eat pellets any more! They just ignore.
> 
> I don't feed anything else. The fish seem to be doing just fine munching on what I give. Well most of them at least !!


It should also be changed once. Otherwise, the interest is lost. The fish need some food to also get used when it was not yet known. But if now begins the time of the black mosquito larvae, they will pounce on it immediately.
If the fish ignore the feeding, then the excess got. Imperceptibly can create a water load.


----------

